#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como Configurar vlan no switch cisco catalyst 1900 series

## Portalnet

Olá a todos, gostaria de pedir ajuda para configurar o switch cisco catalyst 1900 series ele tem 24 portas mas 2 gigas gostaria de fazer 4 vlans nele sendo, 1 para os AP's 5.8, 1 para enlaces, 1 para cabeado e a ultima para futuro cabeado com fibra opitica, agradeço des a atenção de todos fico no aguardo.

----------


## ericklobo

Bom dia;

Você consegue acessar o switch via terminal?

----------


## telmetrics

Boa tarde portalnet!

Primeiramente você precisa acessar o switch via terminal SSH via IP de gerenciamento do Switch.
Caso o Ip não esteja configurado será necessário você conectar via portal Serial rs232 via hyperterminal ou putty mesmo.

Ao conectar terá de acessar o modo exec-privilegiado e depois o modo de configuração usando os comandos abaixo:

1)enable
2)configure terminal

Após isso entre no modo configuração de interface

3) switch(config)# interface* (inserir identificação da interfaca ex: fa0/1)
*
Em seguida basta usar os comandos a seguir e configurar as vlans desejados

4) *switchport mode*

Espero ter ajudado

Em caso de esclarecimentos fico à disposição.

Rafael Themístocles
[Consultor em Redes e Telecomunicações/NGN Network Project Engineer]
http://www.telmetrics.com.br
E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype: rafaelthemistocles



> Olá a todos, gostaria de pedir ajuda para configurar o switch cisco catalyst 1900 series ele tem 24 portas mas 2 gigas gostaria de fazer 4 vlans nele sendo, 1 para os AP's 5.8, 1 para enlaces, 1 para cabeado e a ultima para futuro cabeado com fibra opitica, agradeço des a atenção de todos fico no aguardo.

----------


## Portalnet

Sim tenho sim

----------


## telmetrics

Bom dia Arthur!
Se tratando de literatura recomendo os livros da séria CCNA da Cisco Press cujo autor é Wendell Odom.

Esses livros são os livros oficiais para preparação da certificação CCNA e contém todas explicações técnicas e lista de procedimentos de comandos referentes a VLANS tanto para ser aplicadas em roteadores como em switches da marca cisco.

Mas visando facilitar, segue abaixo o procedimento de configuração necessários para habilitar as vlans no equipamento solicitado.

Em caso de dúvidas fico à disposição

1) Criação de VLANs e configuração de Modo de Operação de Interface em Switches Cisco sistema operacional IOS:

*1.a)Switch#**enable*
*1.b)**Switch#* *configure terminal*
*1.c)Switch(config)# vlan 20*
*1.d)Switch(config-vlan)# name test20*
*1.e)Switch(config-vlan)# end*

*Obs: repita os comandos 1.c e 1.d e 1.e para cada VLAN que deseje criar

*2) Atribuindo o Modo de Operação de Interface em Switches Cisco sistema operacional IOS:

OBS: Para configurar uma interface(porta física) em modo acesso(permite somente 1 vlan por interface e egreess modo untagged - PDU de L2 sem marcação 802.1Q)
*
2.a)**Switch#* *configure terminal** Enter configuration commands, one per line. End with CNTL/Z.*
*2.b)Switch(config)# interface fastethernet0/1 (troque pela sua porta)*
*2.c)Switch(config-if)# switchport mode access*
*2.d)Switch(config-if)# switchport access vlan 20*
*2.e)Switch(config-if)# end*

*Obs: repita os comandos 2.b a 2.e para cada porta que deseje atribuir a uma VLAN
*
OBS: Para configurar uma interface(porta física) em modo trunk(permite passagem de várias vlan por uma interface e egreess modo tagged - PDU de L2 com marcação 802.1Q)

*2.f)Switch#* *configure terminal*
* Enter configuration commands, one per line. End with CNTL/Z.*
*2.g)Switch(config)# interface fastethernet0/2* *(troque pela sua porta qual deseja passar as vlans)*
*2.h)Switch(config-if)# switchport mode trunk*
*2.i)Switch(config-if)# switchport trunk native vlan 1*
*2.j)Switch(config-if)# end*

3) Para verificar o modo de operação de cada interface e verificar a vlan nativa execute o comando abaixo:

*3.) show interfaces fastethernet0/2 switchport (troque o nome da interface pela qual você deseja visualizar)

*Para switches Cisco IOS é só isso. Agora para roteadores IOS o procedimento muda um pouco mas também é bem simples.

Espero ter ajudado Arthur!

Um grande abraço
Em casos de dúvidas fico à disposição

Rafael Themístocles
[Consultor em Redes e Telecomunicações/NGN Network Project Engineer]
http://www.telmetrics.com.br
E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype: rafaelthemistocles




> Rafael, tem algum material para nos recomendar a leitura? Obrigado.

----------

